

Graphical front-end for command-line debuggers - jestinjoy1
http://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/

======
rffn
DDD is there since the dawn of times. It can be quite powerful, in particular
when working with linked lists, nested structures, etc. Unfortunately there
was not much active development in the past years. I think it being developed
using a nowadays uncommon toolkit does not help. As far as I know there were
attemts to move DDD to Qt or GTK to reactivate development and maybe make it
more portable but these attempts apparently did not bear any visible fruits.
It would be nice to see DDD development come to live again.

------
marios
Most of the time, I use straight gdb to debug my C code because that's how I
was introduced to it. Then I was told about gdb -tui, which starts gdb with a
curses like interface in your shell. It's a nice little trick I wish I was
told about earlier.

I have to relearn gdb every time I use it, so if anyone knows of a good
resource (tutorial, blogpost, book) please share it :).

